# Removing a charge from conduct sheet



## rocksteady (21 Apr 2012)

I was charged with a NDA 129 and had to pay a fine of $750.  Can I have this removed off my conduct sheet and if so how long will it take for my CO to be able to remove this off my conduct sheet?

Thanks.


----------



## aesop081 (21 Apr 2012)

It will take a pardon for this to be removed due to the amount of the fine.

Your OR can point you in the right direction in order to obtain one but it can be quite the process. It takes more than just the CO waiving his hand and making it go away.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Apr 2012)

rocksteady said:
			
		

> I was charged with a NDA 129 and had to pay a fine of $750.  Can I have this removed off my conduct sheet and if so how long will it take for my CO to be able to remove this off my conduct sheet?
> Thanks.



Not fast enough to make you eligible for the QDJM.


----------



## rocksteady (21 Apr 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> It will take a pardon for this to be removed due to the amount of the fine.
> 
> Your OR can point you in the right direction in order to obtain one but it can be quite the process. It takes more than just the CO waiving his hand and making it go away.



When would I be elligible for a pardon?  Or is there a time limit?


----------



## aesop081 (21 Apr 2012)

rocksteady said:
			
		

> When would I be elligible for a pardon?  Or is there a time limit?



I do not remember off-hand. I looked into it briefly to have the last of my entries ($550 fine) removed from my conduct sheet but ended up saying "f**k it".

Oh well, it made me ineligible for the QDJM so it's not all lost.


----------



## Occam (21 Apr 2012)

Looks like three years.

http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/dao-doa/7000/7016-1-eng.asp


----------



## DAA (21 Apr 2012)

Occam said:
			
		

> Looks like three years.
> 
> http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/dao-doa/7000/7016-1-eng.asp



Here is the link for guidance   http://www.servicecanada.gc.ca/eng/goc/pardons.shtml

The forms are pretty simple to fill out and file, the hard part is once the pardon is granted and when the documentation arrives at your Base/location.  That is when you have to cross your fingers that the person receiving it, actually knows what to do with it!  I have seen far too many times, the docs PA'd to the members Pers File with nothing else being done and it is a bit more indepth than that...


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (21 Apr 2012)

http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/dao-doa/7000/7016-1-eng.asp

That might not have been updated to the new rules yet.  Funny thing is it was 5 years when I got out in 1988......

http://pbc-clcc.gc.ca/prdons/c23b-eng.shtml

•The waiting period for a record suspension has increased to 5 years for all summary conviction offences and to 10 years for all indictable offences;


----------



## Occam (21 Apr 2012)

Wow, that is indeed a recent change.  I would expect the DAOD to be amended in due course...


----------



## DAA (21 Apr 2012)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/dao-doa/7000/7016-1-eng.asp
> 
> That might not have been updated to the new rules yet.  Funny thing is it was 5 years when I got out in 1988......
> 
> ...



Now you know why we were seeing all those advertisements on the Internet to submit for a Pardon "before the deadline"...  LOL


----------



## Lord Hillcrest (13 Dec 2012)

I see there is an option to either go directly to Service Canada (and fork out an outrageous $631.00  fee), or go through your friendly & efficient OR. Either way there' a load of paperwork for the member to enjoy. Does anyone know if the 631.00 fee is applicable to the DND OR option?


----------



## garb811 (13 Dec 2012)

Lord Hillcrest said:
			
		

> I see there is an option to either go directly to Service Canada (and fork out an outrageous $631.00  fee), or go through your friendly & efficient OR. Either way there' a load of paperwork for the member to enjoy. Does anyone know if the 631.00 fee is applicable to the DND OR option?


The only thing the OR is able to do is provide you with a copy of your conduct sheet and the Record Suspension application, if they have it, or direct you to the Parole Board site (hopefully) if they don't.  You still have to submit your paperwork directly to the Parole Board and include the fee, which is why there was the messages out encouraging pers to apply for a pardon before the changes took effect.

Further, ensure you go by the Parole Board site to ensure you are eligible before applying.  The DAOD linked previously in this thread is out of date.


----------



## DAA (13 Dec 2012)

The bad thing about the entire process, is when your Commanding Officer receives the "Notice of Pardon" and sends it to the OR for action.  They have a really BAD tendency to PA it to your Pers File, without taking the required action to actually "purge" all your affected records.


----------



## Haggis (14 Dec 2012)

DAA said:
			
		

> The bad thing about the entire process, is when your Commanding Officer receives the "Notice of Pardon" and sends it to the OR for action.  They have a really BAD tendency to PA it to your Pers File, without taking the required action to actually "purge" all your affected records.



That's why when *you* receive the Notice of Pardon, you should submit it to your chain of command for action with a covering memo stating what steps need to be taken IAW A-PM-245-001/FP-001 (Military Human Rescources Records Procedures) Chapter 10, paras 10.5  to 10.7 (copied below).

"10.5 A member seeks a pardon by following the steps prescribed in DAOD 7016-1. When a pardon is granted, the URS/Res Unit takes CF 459 entry removal action and carries out the purge process as prescribed in DAOD 7006-1, DAOD 7016-0 and DAOD 7016-1. DPM Police must set aside pardoned records as well. CMP sends a copy of the pardon and the military police sever the applicable record in SAMPIS.

10.6 *URS/Res Unit Action*. The URS/Res Unit, with the CO’s concurrence, shall handle the UPR as follows:

a. extract the original records pertaining to the pardoned conviction (including, but not necessarily limited to RDPs and certificates of conviction);

b. make copies of those extracted records;

c. forward the originals including the CF 459 and a copy of the Pardon to DHRIM PERMIS for digital scanning as per their Business Rule #13;

d. edit the copies to remove (completely blank-out) any mention of the statement of the offence, the conviction and the sentence for which a pardon was granted, then place the copies back in the member’s UPR; and

e. input the pardon in HRMS (under Go, Administer Workforce, Administer Workforce (CAN), Use, Member Conduct Sheet) by following COACH.

10.7 *CO’s Action*. When an entry is deleted from the CF 459, the CO shall ensure that:

a. if necessary, a new CF 459 is raised to transcribe the remaining entries;

b. the pardon documentation is returned to the member; and

c. absolutely no record of the pardon remains in the unit RDP, on the UPF or any other element of the UPR."

Then, after allowing the system time to to work, ask to see your CF 459 Conduct Sheet to ensure the required action has been taken.

FYI no one in the chain of command can deny you the removal of a pardoned offence from your records.


----------

